# some questions ?? Is it dead in here ? lol



## jmmyhffa (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi,
Just got a 99 sentra and have a few questions... How hard is it to change out the motor mounts ? Does it require any special tools or knowledge ? details would be a big help.. also can i install 200sx fog lights on my sentra ? the front facia is the same as the sentra and the lights look to be a perfect fit ? Is the wiring already there or would i need to wire them in myself ? any info you may have could be helpful, thanks


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

depending on the mounts you're planning to install. if you're doing straight OEM swap, it should be pretty easy with some jack stands and wooden blocks. i have inserts on mine, so i had to use a hydraulic press to get the old ones out.
the fog lamps would need a new harness and stalk (turn signal) switch. well, that's what the OEM kit included with the fog lamp relay. I would recommend finding the OEM fog lamps but wiring your own relay and switch to make it work.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

jmmyhffa said:


> Is it dead in here ?


Only if you are Jimmy Hoffa !!!


----------

